

The Cashless Exercise  - cwan
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2010/03/the-cashless-exercise.html

======
julius_geezer
Whatever suits you. I don't suppose any of my ordinary expenditures would
offend most people--OK, beer, OK salty or starch foods--but frankly I'm just
as happy not leaving a data trail. Yes, it would be interesting to know that I
bought nerd book x this week or literary book y two weeks before that, but
dammit, let them do their own marketing research.

